# Question about Dwarf Baby Tears



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

I love the look of these little plants, but most web sites either recommend co2 or say it's necessary for them to grow. Can you grow it in a tank with plenty of light and ferts, but no co2?

If it strictly needs co2, is Excel okay, or does it need the whole DIY reactor setup?

Thanks


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

myexplodingcat said:


> I love the look of these little plants, but most web sites either recommend co2 or say it's necessary for them to grow. Can you grow it in a tank with plenty of light and ferts, but no co2?
> 
> If it strictly needs co2, is Excel okay, or does it need the whole DIY reactor setup?
> 
> Thanks


I sent you a pm.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I've never had luck with it even when using Excel but others may have better luck than I. They are lovely so I hope they work for you.


----------



## Shmeashmea (Jul 15, 2014)

I'd like an answer to this question as well, thanks.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

aquarium_plant_hemianthus_callitrichoides

DWARF BABY TEARS, Hemianthus callitrichoides, HC

According to both sites, injected C02 is required and neither recommends for beginners.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

High light or Med light and CO2 makes it more compact and more appealing. Low light makes it wanna grow upwards and with high lighting makes it wanna stay low. With the right set up, it's a pretty easy plant.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks, Tony!

I looked at those sites too, Russell... they just aren't consistent with other sites. Thanks though!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have never had luck with this plant, but that was when I only had 2.3 wpg now i have 4.5wpg and use excel so maybe it MIGHT work for me now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It may be sacrilege, but I tend to go by what plant growers and sellers advise over any forum members since the former are in the business of selling and need satisfied customers. ;-) 

As Tony said, without CO2 and high light you get spindly growth; definitely not "Beginner" plants.

Keep us updated as you might convince me to try them again.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> It may be sacrilege, but I tend to go by what plant growers and sellers advise over any forum members since the former are in the business of selling and need satisfied customers. ;-)
> 
> As Tony said, without CO2 and high light you get spindly growth; definitely not "Beginner" plants.
> 
> Keep us updated as you might convince me to try them again.


A good point. Not always true--one could say that fish sellers need happy customers, but they regularly spread misinformation--but probably more true of plants than fish (sadly).

Either way, I'm not in a position to acquire this plant right now. I have no more cash to spend on fish--I just bought a bunch of plants. But I do like to do my research ahead of time. I think I'll hold off on the Dwarf Baby Tears for a while, though. I don't really want to mess with CO2 at the moment.

If I experiment later, I'll let you guys know. ;-)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

myexplodingcat said:


> A good point. Not always true--one could say that fish sellers need happy customers, but they regularly spread misinformation--but probably more true of plants than fish (sadly).
> 
> Either way, I'm not in a position to acquire this plant right now. I have no more cash to spend on fish--I just bought a bunch of plants. But I do like to do my research ahead of time. I think I'll hold off on the Dwarf Baby Tears for a while, though. I don't really want to mess with CO2 at the moment.
> 
> If I experiment later, I'll let you guys know. ;-)


You are so right. Unfortunately it's the rare employee (especially at a chain) who risks firing and discourages someone from making a bad purchase. 

I may pay more but I stick to online growers/breeders who actually own their businesses and would starve if they gave out the advice I've heard given locally. ;-)


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

I got this one day because it looked pretty... When I got home I researched it and was pretty upset, because I assumed it would die in days. 

I've had it for months in my 2gal with my betta, and today just moved it into my new 5.5gal, and its been doing great, despite my snail munching on it occasionally. Why its doing good? I dont know. I dont use fertilizers, (probably should, since I want to get a couple java ferns...) It hasn't spread much, but its alive and beautiful. 

Could someone PM me and enlighten me on this fertilizer idea? It wouldn't harm my fish in any way right?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Fertilizer won't hurt your fish unless you way over dose it. If you do a search there are lots of threads on it. Most people who post use Seachem Flourish Comprehensive and some sort of root tab.

You show why there are no right or wrong answers with fish or plants; just different experiences. ;-)

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

There is 2 or 3 methods for fertilizer in planted tanks. One is pre-mixed ferts like flourish comprehensive supplement. Other is dry ferts like EI or PPS. Every tank is different when it comes to ferts. I have 2 set up planted tanks. One is low tech while the other is high tech. The low tech with med lighting and plain oh sand substrate, I dose flourish comp twice a week and with root tabs. While the other high tech runs high light, eco-complete (substrate), and CO2. With the high tech I'm dosing ferts (PPS method)every day of 3.75ml of macro and micro nutrients. For a beginner, I would start off slow with low tech, then work your way up more.


----------

